# WH-7850 tubeless opinions?



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Is anyone out there riding the new tubeless wheels w/ Hutchinson tires? Please share the experience.


----------



## vdlima (Apr 16, 2008)

Please refer to http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=123565

I posted a review of them in that thread. Great wheels, I have had the rear hub adjusted (loosned a bit) since then.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Top notch..


----------

